# GPU Survey 2010-2011



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 30, 2011)

guys take time to fill this please 


Top Manufacturer Customer Service Support -
Most Trusted Manufacturer -
Best Custom Cooler -

Most popular GPU of 2010-2011 -

Best Price/Performance Entry Level GPU (Sub 5000INR) - 
Best Price/Performance Entry-Mid GPU (5000-10000INR) -
Best Price/Performance Mid-Range GPU (10000-15000INR) -
Best Price/Performance Mid-High GPU (15000-25000INR) -
Best Price/Performance Enthusiast GPU (25000INR++) -

Best Price/Performance Multi-GPU Setup - 
Best Price/Performance Crossfire Setup -
Best Price/Performance SLI Setup -

Best Price/Performance Motherboard for AMD Crossfire -
Best Price/Performance Motherboard for nVidia SLI -

Happy Filling

AND STRICTLY AVOID WARS

anything you all suggest to add


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 30, 2011)

Another nice thread Jassy. 
I can only say that:
* Best Price/Performance Entry Level GPU (Sub 5000INR) - Radeon 5670 1GB


----------



## Terabyte (May 1, 2011)

^Agree.
Best Price/Performance Mid-Range GPU (5000-15000INR) - HD6950 1GB


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2011)

AFAIK 6950 2GB is available for 16k-16.5k.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:
			
		

> Best Price/Performance Crossfire Setup -


 and 





			
				 Jaskanwar Singh said:
			
		

> Best Price/Performance Multi-GPU Setup -



I'd say-
MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 1, 2011)

thanks guys 

others?

and try and fill the first two options particularly.


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

Since, I am a no-bie in GPU's, I would consider myself a little knowledgeable when I could understand all the terms Jaskanwar Singh have out on the first post!

Sorry, couldn't fill the form. But would appreciate a link, where I can understand such terms. Cause I really want to.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 1, 2011)

^check pm


----------



## Skud (May 1, 2011)

Best Custom Cooler - ASUS Direct CU II (although on high-end cards it takes up 3 slots). Regarding best price/performance card, I think 5k-15k is a big range covering quite a few VFM cards, like 5770, 6850, 6950 1gb, 560Ti, 460 etc. which are all handy at various resolutions. Instead you can make the price/performance list based on resolution, say:-

1. Best card to play at 1280*1024/1366*768 at high settings
2. Best card to play at 1600*1200/1680*1050/1600*900 at high settings
3. Best card to play at 1080p at high settings
4. Best card to play at 2560*1600 at high settings

What say?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 1, 2011)

skud i have made 2 sections now - 5-10 and 10-15. 
and you know at 1080p all cards starting from 6850 can play at high settings, give playable rates of 30+. (except metro exceptions in 6870 and 6850).


----------



## Skud (May 1, 2011)

That's true. But my point was that users are mostly limited by their monitor size, so that would be good point to start. Anyway beyond 20k is not very VFM these days unless you have a 30" monitor.


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2011)

Top Manufacturer Customer Service Support - Does not work in India, EVGA for US and Aditya(saphhire) is rumored to be best here.
 Most Trusted Manufacturer - MSI
 Best Custom Cooler - MSI(Twin frozr II)

 Most popular GPU of 2010-2011 - GTX460

 Best Price/Performance Entry Level GPU (Sub 5000INR) - Can't say(5670 maybe)
 Best Price/Performance Entry-Mid GPU (5000-10000INR) - HD5770
 Best Price/Performance Mid-Range GPU (10000-15000INR) - GTX560/HD6950
 Best Price/Performance Mid-High GPU (15000-25000INR) - GTX570/HD6970
 Best Price/Performance Enthusiast GPU (25000INR++) - GTX580(for dual setup HD6990)

 Best Price/Performance Multi-GPU Setup - GTX 460 SLI
 Best Price/Performance Crossfire Setup - HD6850 CF
 Best Price/Performance SLI Setup - GTX460 SLI

 Best Price/Performance Motherboard for AMD Crossfire - Can't say
 Best Price/Performance Motherboard for nVidia SLI - Can't say
(doesn't matter much, any board with 2 PCIE slots that support CLI/CF works, trusted mobo mfgs are ASUS/Gigabyte/MSI)


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 2, 2011)

Best Price/Performance Entry Level GPU (Sub 5000INR) - HD5670
Best Price/Performance Entry-Mid GPU (5000-10000INR) - HD6850/GTX460
Best Price/Performance Mid-Range GPU (10000-15000INR) - GTX560Ti/HD6950
Best Price/Performance Mid-High GPU (15000-25000INR) - GTX570/HD6970
Best Price/Performance Enthusiast GPU (25000INR++) - GTX580 (HD 5970)

Best Price/Performance Multi-GPU Setup -HD 6870 CF
Best Price/Performance Crossfire Setup - HD 6870 CF
Best Price/Performance SLI Setup - GTX460 SLI


----------

